# Tomcat will einfach nicht starten



## Guest (16. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir folgende Dateien runtergeladen + installiert:

- Java SE Development Kit 6
- Java EE SDK 5 Update 2 No JDK
- NetBeans IDE 5.5
- Tomcat 5.5.20 

Info: Habe auch den Eintrag bei "Umgebungsvariablen" gemacht. Obwohl ich das nicht mehr brauche, oder?

Wenn ich ein kleines Projekt mit NetBeans erstelle und starte, wird es einwandfrei angezeigt. NetBeans benutzt dabei "http://localhost:8084/".

Wenn ich nun versuche, nach dem ich NetBeans geschlossen habe, Tomcat zu starten und auf "http://localhost:8080/" zuzugreifen funktioniert es nicht. Es steht nur Fehler "Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen" (Browser: Firefox).

Einer eine Idee?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Dez 2006)

wenn du Tomcat startest (mit welchem Befehl oder mit graphischen Tool?)
kommen dann irgendwelche Fehler-/ Infomeldungen?

benutze unter Windows vorher und nachher 
netstat -a

um zu schauen ob irgendwelche Ports (z.B. andere als 8080) belegt wurden


----------



## verynewbie (16. Dez 2006)

Hi,

also ich benutze zum starten den eigenen "Monitor Tomcat", wo ich nach dem Start auf "Start" klicke.

Es erscheint ein Fenster, wo er mit dem starten beginnt, jedoch ca. nach 30% bricht er ab.  :bahnhof:

Nebenbei: "netstat -a" nützt nichts, weil es ja zum starten nicht kommt.


----------



## verynewbie (16. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ich habe es endlich geschafft. 

Hatte zu Beginn die "Windows Service Installer" von "Tomcat - 5.5.20" runtergeladen + installiert. Danach habe ich kurz in den bin - Ordner reingeschaut und da waren diese beiden Dateien nicht vorhanden: "startup.bat", "shutdown.bat"

Diese Version deinstalliert und die zip - Version runtergeladen. "startup.bat" + "shutdown.bat" befinden sich in dem bin - Ordner. "startup.bat" angeklickt und siehe da, die Seite wird mit "http://localhost:8080/" angezeigt.

Meine Frage: Wie kommt das?


----------



## Caffè Latte (17. Dez 2006)

Hi,

wenn du den Service Installer nimmst, dann wird Tomcat als Windows-Dienst über Verwaltung->Dienste gestartet (oder automatisch falls so konfiguriert). Da brauchst du du dann diese Batch-Dateien nicht. Im Zip-File ist alles drin, was man mal brauchen könnte. Summa summarum sind das nur pragmatische Gründe, die verhindern sollen, dass neben dem Start des Windows-Dienst der Tomcat auch noch "stand-alone" gestartet wird.

Du hättest nur den Dienst starten müssen und es wäre auch gegangen ...


----------



## verynewbie (17. Dez 2006)

Hi, aber das komische ist, dass das immernoch nicht mit dem "Windows Service Installer" funktioniert. Irgendetwas mit "Fehlercode 0" stand da, als ich es bei den Diensten starten wollte.

Noch was komisches. Ich habe die zip - Version in einen Ordner runtergeladen und entpackt. Gestartet und es ging einwandfrei.

PC neu gestartet, die gezippte Version in einen anderen Order verschoben, da nochmal entpackt und gestartet, aber geht nicht. In dem vorherigen Ordner geht es. Habe nachgeschaut, ob es eventuell mit dem Schreibschutz was zu tun hat. Nein, die Ordner sind alle frei.

 :bahnhof:


----------



## Caffè Latte (21. Dez 2006)

Hi,

den Tomcat zweimal starten mit der gleichen (Standard-)Konfiguration geht natürlich nicht, da dann die benötigten Ports schon belegt sind. Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen erstmal das "Durcheinander" aufzuräumen und so zu einem geordneten Ausgangszustand zu kommen. Dann lassen sich die Fehler viel leichter eingrenzen.

Tomcat ist im Grunde sehr "handzahm". Nach der Installation hatte ich noch auf keinem System mit der Standardkonfiguration Probleme. Die kamen immer erst danach - vom Rumfummeln ohne nachzudenken.


----------

